# Thinking of doing my bike test!



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Thinking of doing the bike test,something ive always wanted to do but never got round to it :? 
No not getting rid of the TT :roll:

What i'm after are some suggestions for a 125cc to knock about on once ive done the CBT part.

I'm not really after a new one as i may only keep it for a few weeks/months.the brother in law has shown me some weird makes
being sold on ebay,brand new ones around the Â£1000 mark.Are they really as sh!t as the price suggests? :? or worth a gamble at that price  
Heres an example http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=020

I actually like the VT shadow 125   http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=017

Any help much appreciated 

John


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to do my test at the end of the year..

The first time i did my CBT it was Â£70 but i have heard its about Â£100 now ..

the full test is about Â£500 and i have heard it is quite easy (if you know how to ride already)

I will be going mine the end of this year.. Roll on the R1


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

How tall are you and how much do you weigh? I would not recommend running round on too small a bike for your size.

Personally I think it's a waste of time/money. Do your CBT and then take the required lessons to pass your full test.

I am unsure what the rules are now? Is it you can only ride upto a 37HP/450cc for 2 years after passing your test? So you can buy a bigger bike and have it restricted. Learn to ride that then get the restriction removed after 2 years (if you're not dead/not written it off).

Alternatively, what about a 250cc scooter? They can be a hoot to ride and still go quick enough.

When I passed my bike test I bought a Fireblade. I didn't see the point of buying a smaller bike and moving up as speed is controlled by the amount of movement in your right hand (furious masturbators should think carefully before buying) and the contents of your head.

Whatever you get, go steady.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> I want to do my test at the end of the year..
> 
> The first time i did my CBT it was Â£70 but i have heard its about Â£100 now ..
> 
> ...


Yes its not so cheap now ,a guy near me runs Alpha Rider Training,cost is Â£120 for cbt,and Â£390 for the direct acces all inc a bike.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scavenger said:


> How tall are you and how much do you weigh? I would not recommend running round on too small a bike for your size.
> 
> Personally I think it's a waste of time/money. Do your CBT and then take the required lessons to pass your full test.
> 
> ...


Tempted to go straight for the test but i havn't ridden for 15 years or so.Just thought a bit of practice wouldn't go amiss.
some info here on the laws etc http://www.begin-motorcycling.co.uk/law.htm


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Got to admit, I wouldn't be going for the Shadow. It wont give you much practice at what is probably the most difficult part of the test - the U turn. Its probably got a poor turning circle, which is OK on a big road, but the tester might choose a smaller road.

Agree with what scavenger said. I would probably do the CBT and then aim to do an intensive (resisted the use of the word crash) course for up to 5 days, then buy a bike to suit your needs and forget about the learning etc. If you want to get something to practice on I would suggest either a more controllable 125 (trials or road bike, not a low slung cruiser style) or better still, get the bike you want to ride after you have passed, and learn on it. If you get a bigger bike (over 125) you will only be able to ride it in the company of an instructor but it will save buying a bike twice, and mean you get used to the bike you are going to ride un-accompanied once you have passed.

Regarding the cheap Chinese bikes, they aren't exactly shit, but they are very much built to a price, using old technology. Probably be OK, but I would think that the depreciation would be a killer on them, if you could even shift it. No idea about servicing, but at that price you might not bother - just throw it away 

Take a look a second hand bikes on Bike Trader (Autotrader website).

HTH
ACME


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Just do it!!

Having done direct access myself I went out and got and SV650s and still got it today 7 years on, but when I did it you could ride whatever once you'd past the "big" bike test.

SV's are easy to restrict to 33bhp (if you have to) and cheap as chips for an early curvy one these days.

Having said that I find twins a completeley different ride to in-line bikes, I prefer the linea drive,some dont so may be worth having a go on both types to see which you prefer.

Stu.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah, the old bike test chestnut.

What you have to ask yourself is why?

If you want to get some kicks riding fast and carving through traffic then may I suggest that you try something that will not result in a crash. I live in Lincolnshire and whilst we do have a large number of bikes round here the number of bike crashes is horrific. There were three very serious (i.e. Deadly) crashes over the bank holiday weekend.

If it is to experience the freedom that a motorcycle brings then go ahead. The reality is that the performance of any multi-cylinder machine over about 600cc is so far in excess of what you can experience in a car that slight differences between 600s, 750s and 1000s are almost irrelevant. The type of machine will make all the difference and in reality on the road a sit up and beg roadster will often be nearly as quick as a Supersports bike anyway.

Riding a 1000cc sports bick with ear plugs in and leathers on is a very good way to get somewhere incredibly fast, not a very good way of enjoying motorcycling.

In your position I would do the direct access, get an SV650, Honda Hornet, Yam Fazer or similar and enjoy life.

Fairings are for Girls or doing over 120mph.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

ag said:


> ...stuff ag said....


Some wise words in there. (I also ride in Lincolnshire though live in Cambridgeshire).

I sometimes ride the R1 on the road and it's not the best of rides. I don't wear full leathers on the road because they are a pain to get in and out of, useless for carrying stuff and extremely hot when stopped.

Conversely, I did a track day at Mallory Park last Saturday and it is a great bike to ride. My brother rides an X Virgin Media cup R6 and though it lacks a few ponies over the R1 it's still good for 170MPH.

If you want to go touring buy a Triumph or BMW. If you just want a bike for fun and blasting around buy what ag said.

Save your heroics for the track, when you come off, which you will, you aren't going to meet a lorry/tree/kerb/car coming the other way :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Save your heroics for the track, when you come off, which you will, you aren't going to meet a lorry/tree/kerb/car coming the other way :wink:


Although fatalities do happen, a friend of a friend was killed on Tuesday @ Cadwell Park doing a trackday. 
From what I've been told, a very good rider, not out to prove anything, just did track days for fun.

He was taken out by another rider who got up and walked away.

Bike are dangerous, full stop. 
Other road / track users are lethal.

Ian


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I came off my bike on the motorway some years back. I must have been doing about 60mph............not that fast, but fast enough.

I wasn't wearing leathers, but I was wearing an thick canvas great-coat, which was quite severely ripped. Put it this way, I was glad it wasn't my skin.

So I ended up with no damage.........though my big toe-nail turned black and fell off a few weeks later. Very strange.

Wear the gear................road rash hurts.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

r14n said:


> Although fatalities do happen, a friend of a friend was killed on Tuesday @ Cadwell Park doing a trackday.


I'm genuinely sorry to hear that. I read the story on the local BBC website. There are actually far more serious accident at track days and in amateur car and bike racing than people realise. All motorsport is, unfortunately, dangerous.

The guy was called Mark Ward and came from Farnsfield which is about 15 miles (as the crow flies) from me. RIP.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Molehall said:


> Wear the gear................road rash hurts.


I once read that at 70mph the initial contact with the ground produces massive friction and the temperature rises to 300 deg C! This is why leathers are generally unlined, because the nylon would melt.

Have we put you off taking your test yet?


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Poor Hornster. Posts for some advice about bike choice, and gets told he's about to die. Biking is as dangeous as you make it, so don't take unnecessary risks.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I will die smiling


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

ag said:


> There are actually far more serious accident at track days and in amateur car and bike racing than people realise. All motorsport is, unfortunately, dangerous.


I do know this to my cost. I've broken more bones than I can count.
a dozen years of Moto-x has left me with many more years of pain. 
But you know, I wouldn't have missed any of the bits in-between injurys.

My nephew has taken up the family obsession, and is racing M-X.

And to prove how dangerous it is, for riders and spectators alike, one of the "competitive dad's" had a suspected heart attack on Sunday. Got over excited an keeled over. ( he has survived / recovered )

Ian.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ermm...thanks for all your advice! i think :wink:

I have had friends killed and badly hurt over the years so i totaly understand where your all coming from.

Still not sure what to go for really, leaning more towards just going for the test! :?


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

I did my DAS the only problem for me is the fact that my legs stop at my knees :lol: :lol: 
So I got one of these








I love the bike , and love riding it
I have found that my car driving is sooooo much better now (not that it was bad before  )
Use my rear mirrors more and you can tell in peoples eyes if they have seen you
Mmm love bikes
Aprillia`s are pretty good as a first 125 bile to get some practice on , pretty rapid too
My first 125 was the RG Mmmmmm drool wow what a bike  
Sarah


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice Sarah

CBT and Theory booked!!  :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

She is a beauty
I love riding her , but just dont have the time
Oh well it does not mean that will all end , as I miss it soooo much
Just be carefull
Sarah


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got back from doing my theory test 

Bring on the CBT and practical test! :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
WELL DONE!!!!!
I must admit , I was soooo pleased I passed mine before they brought out the theory
Wow nice one
Just ride carefully please
Sarah


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> WELL DONE!!!!!
> I must admit , I was soooo pleased I passed mine before they brought out the theory
> Wow nice one
> ...


they changed the theory on the 3rd sept to 50 questions instead of 35.i managed 49! :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done that man. Bikes are either in your blood or they aren't. Nobody just takes a passing interest. People are either indifferent or obsessed!


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Oooh blimey
I did mine back in Jan 2001 so I had no theary at all
Good job as I get so wound up I can even read on tests
It was hard enough to read the number plates on the main test
Thank god I passed then as it was only days away IIRC
But hats off to all who do theary
Sarah


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Well done, best to get it done before its all changed to make it more difficult.



AwesomeSarah said:


> I did mine back in Jan 2001 so I had no theary at all


No CBT and 250cc learner bikes when I did mine


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not sure how relevant this is now, as no doubt the testing system & limits on bike power have changed since i took my CBT & Bike Test.

That said, i bought a Yam SR125 & it did both jobs perfectly & was not too slow as to make the practising painful. Best part was & i guess most bike shops still do this was the fact as long as i did not damage the bike & i covered no more than 1000 miles, they'd take the SR back as a full part ex for my next bike (YAM FZR600RR) less a Â£50 handling charge.

This meant the SR cost me Â£50 to ride for 3 months, do my CBT on & then my full test on (would have only been 2mths but i failed my bike 1st first time due to locking the rear tyre for 1ft during the emergency stop  :? )

Good luck.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Not sure how relevant this is now, as no doubt the testing system & limits on bike power have changed since i took my CBT & Bike Test.
> 
> That said, i bought a Yam SR125 & it did both jobs perfectly & was not too slow as to make the practising painful. Best part was & i guess most bike shops still do this was the fact as long as i did not damage the bike & i covered no more than 1000 miles, they'd take the SR back as a full part ex for my next bike (YAM FZR600RR) less a Â£50 handling charge.
> 
> ...


Hey first time I locked the rear up on the emergency stop was on my first test , same as you ooops
But got there eventually
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> This meant the SR cost me Â£50 to ride for 3 months, do my CBT on & then my full test on (would have only been 2mths but i failed my bike 1st first time due to locking the rear tyre for 1ft during the emergency stop  :? )
> 
> Good luck.


 :? I locked the rear wheel on my bike test emergency stop and was sure I would fail but the tester passed me he said locking the rear wheel was ok as the bike was still in control


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just to let you all know I PASSED!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And this is my new toy for now :wink:

Kawasaki ER6N 2007 650cc

Thanks for all your advice etc guys.

John


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > This meant the SR cost me Â£50 to ride for 3 months, do my CBT on & then my full test on (would have only been 2mths but i failed my bike 1st first time due to locking the rear tyre for 1ft during the emergency stop  :? )
> ...


How long ago was that?? When i took my full bike test in 1992, any lock of the rear wheel under emergency stop was an automatic fail & this was my only mistake during the test.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Just to let you all know I PASSED!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> And this is my new toy for now :wink:
> 
> ...


Well done. That bike looks really nice & i can't say i've ever even heard of it, let alone seen one.

My last bike was (as per sig) a red Kwak ZX12R which at the time was one of only 2 models on the market capable of cracking 200MPH (Busa was the ohter one).

Bear in mind the crank power of the ZX12R was a smidge over 180BHP, so compare that to a TTC180 & then realise the ZX12R is IIRC 172KG in weight :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I did mine in the summer but as yet haven't bought a bike.

Your bike and the SV650Sport are the two I've been considering. Your naked one has a "challenging" headlight arrangement which doesn't float my boat so I'm considering the faired version....although the SV is probably the favourite at the moment.

How was the test? I did mine before it changed (deliberately!!)

Can you describe it as mine was only about 40mins start to finish including pre and post questions, mounting up, etc etc

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Well done!! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> I did mine in the summer but as yet haven't bought a bike.
> 
> ...


The headlight was what did it for me funny enough  I just think the bike looks a bit different/funky 8) And they sound awsome :evil: 
Each to their own i suppose [smiley=jester.gif] :wink:

I'd like the Z1000 next ,its just the insurance that puts me of just now :?

The test doesnt change till the end of next year Paul.
Mine was about 40mins all in,and i didnt even have to go over 30mph.He just stuck to the side roads.
My mate who went straight before me did the lot,20,30,40,50,70mph roads inc the A2.
Not sure why....not complaining 

The only minor i got was undue hesitation.

John


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Mate
Well done , I am pleased for you
Nice looking bike too 
Sarah


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Mate
> Well done , I am pleased for you
> Nice looking bike too
> Sarah


Thanks Sarah :wink:

My next bike.......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

thehornster said:


> The headlight was what did it for me funny enough  I just think the bike looks a bit different/funky 8) And they sound awsome :evil:
> Each to their own i suppose [smiley=jester.gif] :wink:


"Different" Yep  
"Each to their own" 100% agree :wink:



thehornster said:


> The test doesnt change till the end of next year Paul.


I thought that but when I saw the theory had changed I assummed it had all changed earlier than I thought.

We'll have to debate who did better in the theory. My 35/35 (100%) or your 49/50 (ONLY 98%)  :wink:

(No debate about the test though as I got 3 minors! hehehe)



thehornster said:


> Mine was about 40mins all in,and i didnt even have to go over 30mph.He just stuck to the side roads.


That's rediculous!!!! My instructor kept taking me along a bit of deresticted road as he said it had to be in the test as it was the only over 40 road in the area and you have to include one. To start with I was being very good. i.e. transition from 30 to 60 had me simply accelerating. He advised I should demonstrate I knew how to make progress so from then on I simply cranked it open :lol:

Genuinelly surprised you didn't have any of that.

Well done though. It's probably trickier doing it all in a 30 rather than including some faster roads. 

.... or maybe not since you only got one minor


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Ooooh I want , I like mmmmmm
Sarah


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The ER6 is an excellent first bike. It has the handling and brakes to make life fun without having ridiculous power. In reality you will probably be quicker on a long a windy road than you would on a sports bike! They seem to be selling well at the moment as last time I was in a Kwak dealers getting my bike serviced they sold three ER6s in about 20 mins!

I've had a full license since the mid 1980s and currently ride a...Z1000.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

NEC end of the month then ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let you all know I PASSED!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Bored of Hornsters bike already and wanting to talk about you?

Good bikes by all accounts Hornster - get good reviews in all the mags and look pretty trick.

You'll need more power in 3-4 months I predict though.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Just to let you all know I PASSED!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> And this is my new toy for now :wink:
> 
> ...


Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Finally passed my retest on Friday 

and now I've been set loose on the elderly bandit 600s that I bought in anticipation back in September !! (it seems to take forever to get a retest here ! )

Still feels like a rocketship tho compared to the training bikes !

Figure i'll run the bandit for the winter and spring, then step up to something newer  probably a CBR600f or similar 

Its great on a day like today isnt it, sun, blue skies, and just skipping thro the stationary traffic on the way into work.. Bike park was chocker today !


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Just to let you all know I PASSED!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> And this is my new toy for now :wink:
> 
> ...


out of interest... 

how / why did you choose that one ?

Did you get test rides ?

I got my bandit 'cause it was cheap, and I reckoned the guy at work selling it wouldn't have thrashed it...

Oh, and I'm not sure I'd notice any significant differences between bikes at the moment, they all feel pretty awesome


----------

